

Move over Tesla, $11k made in india electric car is here - jayadevan
https://www.nextbigwhat.com/e2o-details-pricing-297/

======
admford
100km per charge is about 62 miles. That's less than what's advertised for the
Nissan Leaf. Given the cost, I also wonder how well will it hold up to EU and
US crash tests.

Also, the brochure says it's top speed is 83km/h (51mph). The Leaf can do
150km/h. Additionally, the kerb weight of the E2O is 830kg. The Leaf is 1521kg
& the G-Wiz is 400kg.

This car isn't a revolution, it's just a built up G-Wiz. The E20 and the G-Wiz
have similar speed limitations and range. So this is just a competitor to the
G-Wiz (which is also built in India by REVA).

Here's the link to the brochure.
[http://www.mahindrae2o.com/pdf/e2oFutureofMobilityBrochure.p...](http://www.mahindrae2o.com/pdf/e2oFutureofMobilityBrochure.pdf)

~~~
waps
The quality of the English used on that site really inspires confidence in
it's accuracy :

"The car which sells for Rs 5.96 lakh in Delhi (ex-showroom)" -> ex-showroom ?
What's that ? A swimming pool ?

"It can receive emergency charge with a text message." -> Power over SMS ?

The images are obviously drawings, not even renders, further inspiring
confidence. The only references to it are to academic experiments. Not to dish
on academici here, very smart people, though not always perfectly accurate
with "on the market next year" predictions.

It doesn't seem to be vaporware though :
[http://www.motorbeam.com/cars/mahindra-e2o/mahindra-
reva-e2o...](http://www.motorbeam.com/cars/mahindra-e2o/mahindra-
reva-e2o-launch-in-january-2013/)

~~~
satyap
In India, car dealerships are called showrooms. Read that as "ex-dealer", or
"from the dealer". It's just a straight Latin-to-English thing.

------
thedrbrian
I wonder if it passes any federal or EU crash worthiness regulations? Hell I
wonder if it will even be a car and not a quadracycle like the geewiz.

~~~
jayadevan
Its about the size of a Tata Nano, if you are familiar with the world's
"cheapest" car. The previous version of Reva used to run in Europe registered
as a heavy quadricycle. <http://revacars.com/>

------
error
You are wrong that's not a car :)

